# WetPlants.com



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Has anyone ordered from them? Only vendor of a plant I have been seeking.

Thanks!


----------



## Shifa (Nov 15, 2018)

Can't say that I have, what are you looking for? did you try buceplant?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I thought you were only buying from aquarium plant factory to avoid pests?
what plant are you after?
Side tangent how did that recent order do?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

@Shifa I have scoured the Internet by plant name and only WetPlants.com has it available.
@AquaAurora I do only buy from The Aquarium Plants Factory but they cannot get Mexican Oak Leaf. Recent order arrives tomorrow. I am expecting nothing less than perfection. ;-) Which, IME, is the norm. Never been disappointed.

Avoiding pests is the reason I asked about experience buying. All Internet reviews for WP are good.


----------



## Shifa (Nov 15, 2018)

Never heard of it, that's one cool looking plant


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Great growing, too. I let mine float or anchored with weights instead of planting. Looks very elegant when it floats across a tank. I think they will look very nice with the Anubias in my vases,

















Florida Aquatic Nurseries - Aquarium Plant - Shinnersia rivularis ( Mexican Oak Leaf )


----------



## Shifa (Nov 15, 2018)

hmmm I might add some of that to the 10g if I can find some later on


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If mine does well I will let you know and when I trim you can have stems for postage. No @#$% Duckweed, I promise. ;-)


----------



## Shifa (Nov 15, 2018)

lol! sounds great!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I hate @#$%^ Duckweed. Even when you think it is gone it is not. :frustrated:

Someone gifted me with some lovely Dwarf Water Lettuce. As soon as I saw the @#$%^ Duckweed I threw the whole thing out.


----------

